# 3rd Annual Lakeland Fish/Dive Expo



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, the Lakeland Fish and Dive Expo is returning for its 3rd year to Off the Wall Adventures (2055 Shepherd Rd. Lakeland, FL 33811) on Saturday, February 6, 2010. This year we have an even bigger lineup than last year, as well as some different booth vendors. Like last year, we will be selling hamburgers, hot dogs and sodas, with ALL proceeds going to CCA (Coastal Conservation Association). We will also be selling chicken wings courtesy of Pinch-a-Penny Pools/Spas and their Big Green Egg Cookers, again with proceeds going to CCA. CCA-Polk will be on site to sign up any potential new members and also handle some of our raffles that will be going on, which will also benefit CCA. The 2009 Hell’s Bay Waterman that is being raffled off by CCA will be on display and raffle tickets for the skiff are $25 each. This is family friendly atmosphere designed to bring outdoor enthusiasts together and have a great time. Start time will be 8:30 am. The first seminar will begin at 9:00 am. Seminars will last approximately 50 minutes. The last seminar is scheduled to begin at 4:00 pm. The expo will last until 5:30 pm. We will be having seminars going on both in the classroom and on the pool deck. Here is this year's OFFICIAL lineup.......

Booth Vendors

CCA
Carbon Marine Fabricators 
Fishy Kid 
Marine Supply of Winter Haven 
Rolls Axle Trailers 
East Cape Skiffs 
Stone's Outhouse 
Andy Thornal Co. 
Awesome Fishing Radio 
O'Brien's Irish Pub 
Skinny Water Culture 
Inshore Power Boats 
Wang Anchors 
Breathe Like a Fish Shirts 
Ankona Boatworks 
USCG Auxiliary #74 
FantaSea Marine 
Finatic Designs 
Pinch-a-Penny Pools/Spas 
Salty Shores
Hell's Bay Boatworks

Classroom Seminar List
Capt. Lynn Zirkle – Kingfishing 9:00-9:50
Capt. Rob Salimbene – Tides and Solunars 10:00-10:50
Kevin Fenn, East Cape Skiffs – Skinny Water Poling 11:00-11:50
Richard Traugott – Fishing Photography 3:00-3:50
Phil Pope – Fly Tying 4:00-4:50

Pool Deck Seminar List
Jeff Harrell, Florida Youth Ranches – Take a Kid Fishing 10:00-10:50
Kids Casting Contest 11:00-11:50
Eric Bachnik and Guest – Mirr-O-Lure 12:00-12:50
Capt. Ray Markham – Fishing Tampa Bay With Artificials 1:00-1:50
Neil Taylor – Kayak Fishing 2:00-2:50

We will also have casting contests and demos throughout the day. There will also be a rock climbing wall courtesy of Off the Wall Adventures and many raffle prizes. The event and parking is free for everyone. Come out and make it a family day!!!!!! For more information call T.J. Konitzer (Off the Wall Adventures) at 863-709-9255 or Capt. Jon Bull at 863-860-7250.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

The number at Off the Wall Adventures is 863-709-9253.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

We had a great time at last years expo...
It is a very worthwhile event and for the 
CCA! I'm marking my calender.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Could be a fun road trip..........


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Add these vendors to the list..........SEE YOU THERE!!!!

The Rod Rack Shack
Mote Marine Laboratories
FWC/Get Reel
Bartow Ford
Coastal Angler Magazine
Lakeland Power Squadron
Slam Gear


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

do you have to be present to win the raffles? Tomorrow is our anniversary but I wanted to stop by in the morning.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes. But we will be drawing raffles every hour on the hour. We will assess what goes when once we get all of the donation items from the vendors compiled. The raffles won't start until 10 AM....ish.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

what about the waterman? will I need to be there for that?


----------

